# Childhood comfort food



## Cookie (Dec 18, 2014)

Is there a childhood comfort food that you remember that you still enjoy now as a grown-up?  

My mom used to give me noodles with hot milk and salt that I still have every now and then on a cold day.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 18, 2014)

potato pancakes with sour cream and tapioca pudding


----------



## AprilT (Dec 18, 2014)

Most foods my mother cooked were comfort foods, she was a fantastic cook., but if I could only eat one right now, off the top of my head, I guess I'll have to go with her mac and cheese, 

no wait, change that, her chicken and dumplings.


----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 18, 2014)

Hot chocolate, made with Hershey's cocoa and evaporated milk.


----------



## Jackie22 (Dec 18, 2014)

awww chicken and dumplings, wonderful comfort food.


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 18, 2014)

German spaghetti..    Spaghetti with chopped fried bacon and onions and Campbells tomato soup..... it's really good.. I still make it sometimes


----------



## AZ Jim (Dec 18, 2014)

Somebody say chicken and dumplings?  *salivating here*


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 18, 2014)

AZ Jim said:


> Somebody say chicken and dumplings?  *salivating here*



Here as well!


----------



## Ina (Dec 18, 2014)

I make a mean oyster and shrimp stew. :wave:


----------



## Georgia Lady (Dec 18, 2014)

Turkey and Dressing and Ice Cream. If I eat ice cream now, I gain 5-7 pounds.  It takes month to six weeks to get it off.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 18, 2014)

My mother used to make long-bone shoulder lamb chops, fried on the stove and served them with homemade mashed potatoes...used to comfort me just fine!


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 19, 2014)

My mothers' bacon, carrot, potato  and lentil soup..I still make it today with a few additions and I love it still..


----------



## Pam (Dec 19, 2014)

Fish and chips or baked beans on toast.


----------



## rkunsaw (Dec 19, 2014)

vegetable beef soup and 24 hour slaw were two of my favorites. And chocolate meringue pie.


----------



## Pappy (Dec 19, 2014)

Milk toast and home made, from scratch, hot chocolate. The kind that came in a powder form.


----------



## Lon (Dec 19, 2014)

Creamed Chipped Beef on Toast. Grilled cheese on Rye/Dill Pickle/Tomato Soup


----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 19, 2014)

Lon said:


> Creamed Chipped Beef on Toast.



Are you serious?  This is the only thing they served at the cafeteria at school I wouldn't eat.
Had to stay in from recess one time in 1st grade until I ate it.  Teacher blinked first.


----------



## rkunsaw (Dec 19, 2014)

> Creamed Chipped Beef on Toast



More formally known as SOS. Was your mother an army sgt.? :lol:


----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 19, 2014)

rkunsaw said:


> More formally known as SOS. Was your mother an army sgt.?


No, but probably the cafeteria manager was.  (I do know what SOS means, btw.)


----------



## Ina (Dec 19, 2014)

Rkunsaw,
We had that too, but with canned tuna, instead of chipped beef. And, my father called it SOS. He said he came to like it while in the navy during War ll. One of my favorite dishes was sliced roast beef and brown gravy on toast. It was called Roast Beef on an Opened Faced Sandwich.  I haven't see it on the menu of restaurants in many years. :wave:


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 19, 2014)

I have never in my life heard of chipped Beef creamed or otherwise...so I just googled it.... sorry folks but  it sounds revolting..who knew there was somewhere in the world you could buy beef in a jar? :magnify:


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Dec 19, 2014)

Ina said:


> Rkunsaw,
> We had that too, but with canned tuna, instead of chipped beef. And, my father called it SOS. He said he came to like it while in the navy during War ll. One of my favorite dishes was sliced roast beef and brown gravy on toast. It was called Roast Beef on an Opened Faced Sandwich.  I haven't see it on the menu of restaurants in many years. :wave:



Yes,my mom made Creamed Tuna on Toast a lot and so do I. It`s one of my kid`s favorites. My mom also occasionally made Creamed Chipped Beef on Toast-I didn`t like it because it was too salty. Ina,here we call that sandwich a Hot Roast Beef sandwich. Most café`s offer it-that and a Hot Turkey Sand.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Dec 19, 2014)

hollydolly said:


> I have never in my life heard of chipped Beef creamed or otherwise...so I just googled it.... sorry folks but  it sounds revolting..who knew there was somewhere in the world you could buy beef in a jar? :magnify:



I was just remembering Creamed Chipped Beef the other day-even before this thread,and when I was picking up tuna at the store,I looke to see if chipped beef was even still available. It was,although in a much larger jar than it was years ago. Over $7.00 a jar,and it was basically round slices of "formed" beef,stacked together and put in a jar. When I was a kid,it was smaller pieces of beef,not so "phony" looking,all crammed into a jar. Probably even more processed these days....


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Dec 19, 2014)

Ew. This is the one I saw in my local market.....


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 19, 2014)

Thanks for all that Info Mrs R...it doesn't look appetising at all..yukk!!


----------



## Cookie (Dec 19, 2014)

Being a true Slavs, we had many delicious items on the menu, one favorite of mine being thick creamed spinach which I have never been able to duplicate entirely, but I make it in a cheesy cream sauce, served over toasted rye bread and broiled, something like welsh rarebit. Delicious!


----------



## rkunsaw (Dec 19, 2014)

In my homemade version of SOS I use ground beef instead of dried beef. I haven't made it in several years.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Dec 19, 2014)

rkunsaw said:


> In my homemade version of SOS I use ground beef instead of dried beef. I haven't made it in several years.



I make that with ground sausage for biscuits and gravy but have never tried it with ground beef. There was a convo on my home town`s page several months ago where everyone was talking about that being their favorite dish in the school cafeteria in the 50s and 60s but it was never served at my school.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Dec 19, 2014)

Meatloaf and mashed potatoes. SOS (my mom put peas in it, too). Grilled cheese on rye with a dill pickle. Pasties. For the uninitiated, it's pronounced past-eez, a meat pie. They've morphed into having all kinds of fillings over the years, breakfast pasties filled with scrambled eggs/cheese/bacon or ham, veggies pasties filled with...um...veggies!, but I still prefer the old fashioned meat pies like my grandmothers and mother used to make. They were probably the first "convenience" foods. The miners took them to work in their lunch pails. The pails had two parts sort of like a double boiler, and hot tea was put in the bottom and the pasty in the top. The tea kept the pasty warm until time for a lunch or dinner break.


----------



## oakapple (Dec 19, 2014)

Georgia, pasties are from Cornwall [south west of England] where the miners wives made them with thick pastry edges for the men to hold whilst they ate them [dirty hands see?]They were traditionally made with chopped mutton,swede and potato, and they still make them all over Cornwall, usually to be eaten hot straight from the shop.Here we  prononuce the word pas-tiz.


----------



## oakapple (Dec 19, 2014)

Childhood comfort food, homemade rice pudding with nutmeg on the top.Buttery mashed potato and grilled sausages [bangers and mash] fish and chips, fresh crusty bread with butter and plum jam on it.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Dec 19, 2014)

I forgot homemade tapioca, the old fashioned kind of pearl tapioca that gets cooked. Yum.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Dec 19, 2014)

Yup...the miners who came to this country brought along wives who could make pasties! In most of the rest of the US, nobody has heard of them, but pasty shops are on practically every street corner in the Upper Peninsula of Michigan.


----------



## oakapple (Dec 19, 2014)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Yup...the miners who came to this country brought along wives who could make pasties! In most of the rest of the US, nobody has heard of them, but pasty shops are on practically every street corner in the Upper Peninsula of Michigan.


 That's interesting Georgia, I thought they were only made here, but thinking about it, people emigrated from Devon and Cornwall to the US and Canada, Oz and NZ too, so they are probably made all over the place now. They are very yummy and filling.


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 19, 2014)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> I forgot homemade tapioca, the old fashioned kind of pearl tapioca that gets cooked. Yum.



Loved it. My mom used to make it.


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 19, 2014)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Yup...the miners who came to this country brought along wives who could make pasties! In most of the rest of the US, nobody has heard of them, but pasty shops are on practically every street corner in the Upper Peninsula of Michigan.



I lived in St. Ignace in the 70s. Managed a pasty shop one summer. Delicious.


----------



## AprilT (Dec 19, 2014)

I'm thinking of something completely different each time I hear you all say pasties, though, I realized you're talking about a food item.


----------



## Greeneyes (Jan 14, 2016)

I loved my mom's homemade bread when I came home from school. Her bread was the best.


----------



## jujube (Jan 14, 2016)

Hot tomato soup with a big chunk of butter floating in it, with a toasted cheese sandwich, when we came in from school on a cold day.   Still my favorite cold-day lunch.


----------



## fureverywhere (Jan 14, 2016)

I'm thinking of something completely different each time I hear you all say pasties, though, I realized you're talking about a food item. 

Heeheehee, not just me with my mind in the gutter

Cinnamon toast dripping in butter and my Dad's version of a milkshake. Just ice cream well mushed with soda. I still eat ice cream like that. Oh and Kellogg's Sugar Smacks right out of the box.


----------



## tortiecat (Jan 14, 2016)

Macaroni and cheese, and its still my fav. comfort food.


----------



## Susie (Jan 14, 2016)

Sounds incredible to me now, but then, being a very hungry, little girl, looking for some comfort food, I would sneak into the pantry, cut a slice of rough rye bread, top it with home made BEET SUGAR SYRUP or home made plum jam (Pflaumenmus), all cooked and stirred for hours in the wash house copper tub.


----------



## fureverywhere (Jan 14, 2016)

May I add my Mum's cinnamon flop. A hundred years before Paula Deen it was a Pennsylvania Dutch classic. I remember helping her make it. A vanilla batter then brown sugar and cinnamon. Then put pats of butter across the top and it baked into a caramel sugary hint of cake goodness. I still make it sometimes and it's gone before morning.


----------



## Karen99 (Jan 14, 2016)

spaghetti..garlic bread


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jan 14, 2016)

My favorite comfort food growing up was a simple,quick, dish that we all loved. Mom would brown some ground beef,add some cooked macaroni and make a sauce out of Campbell's condensed Tomato soup thinned with a bit of water. I still make this today but I don't thin the soup. The stuff is so darn runny thinning isn't necessary.


----------



## Bluecheese50 (Jan 15, 2016)

Cookie said:


> Is there a childhood comfort food that you remember that you still enjoy now as a grown-up?
> 
> My mom used to give me noodles with hot milk and salt that I still have every now and then on a cold day.



What are noodles?

I didn't like eating much as a kid, I found it a boring activity, especially as my Mother was all for foods, which were good for us! I wish I felt the same way about food now!


----------



## dollie (Jul 10, 2017)

powdered cocoa with can milk  and and toast thrown on the big black stove we had---meat  loaf and mashed potatoes any any thing chocholate--i was the only one in the family that liked chocolate


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 10, 2017)

Franco-American canned spaghetti.  I continued to like it til the company was purchased by Campbell's, and the new version isn't the same.


----------



## terry123 (Jul 11, 2017)

Me too Nancy,  Loved that!


----------



## Pappy (Jul 11, 2017)

Loved sugar and cinnamon mixed together and have on toast.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 11, 2017)

Sounds like we grew up together!

We had ground beef or ground venison in mushroom soup or milk gravy, with a shot of Worcestershire sauce served over noodles or mashed potatoes, we called it BARF!

Grilled cheese and Campbell's tomato soup.  The soup was made with milk when times were good and with water when we were broke or snowed in.

If my mother was making bread she would fry some dough in Crisco and we would sprinkle it with cinnamon sugar.

Another simple favorite on a cold winter day was goulash made with a quart of tomatoes, elbow macaroni and ground beef.

When we were sick we looked forward to eggnog and large pearl tapioca pudding.

I wonder what today's kids will remember as comfort food.


----------

